# Post-Apocalyptic PBeM?



## K-Slacker (Aug 26, 2002)

Is anyone interested in joining a post-apocalyptic play by e-mail campaign?  I am thinking of starting one this September, once my current PBeM winds down.  It would be based on Jonathan Tweet's "Omega World" (from the last issue of Polyhedron) and Dominic Covey's "Darwin's World" with added house rules of my own.

  I'm checking to see if there's enough interest to bother putting together a webpage for it.  If I can scrape together four or five interested players, I'll finish up the site and look to start a campaign in the next couple weeks.

  - K-Slacker


----------

